# Ed Roth's "Mothers Worry" client build



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

nicely painted hot rod. although the figure is not my taste, it's well done with saliva, etc.

Flintstones car? (hole in floor)


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Great work and wonderful color choices, which is one place I normally fall flat. Thanks very much for showing these!


----------

